# NA 90 cm Zanguli



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Apr 2015)

Hi members 

I just wanted to share some pictures of my tank as I didn't post anything since a long time. 
Let me know what you think about it please. 
The ferns and mosses have to grow a lot ...
Sorry it is only smartphone pictures. 

Regards 
















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Apr 2015)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Crossocheilus (15 Apr 2015)

That carpet (monte carlo?) is looking great, really healthy. Overall plant health is very good, however I find the straight, horizontal part of the wood a little distracting/out of place. Once the moss grows in it should dissapear.


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2015)

Loookin' goood...


----------



## Andy D (15 Apr 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> That carpet (monte carlo?) is looking great, really healthy. Overall plant health is very good, however I find the straight, horizontal part of the wood a little distracting/out of place. Once the moss grows in it should dissapear.



I can only really repeat this.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Apr 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> That carpet (monte carlo?) is looking great, really healthy. Overall plant health is very good, however I find the straight, horizontal part of the wood a little distracting/out of place. Once the moss grows in it should dissapear.




Hi guys 
Thanks for your comments ! 
Yes the carpet is Monte Carlo. 
I totally agree with you about that f***ing horizontal part of the wood. It always draw my eyes to it when I look at the scape. But I have been turning and turning that piece of wood in the tank and it was the best position for use of the space. It was the only position I could use to plant between the wood and behind the wood. And the use of the moss was best in this position. 
But I don't think that even if it grows it will cancel that horizontal effect ! Maybe by adding some anubia or fern on this horizontal line could break that effect. 
I still have to arrange on the left of the wood and continue to plant some MC around the base of the wood, it will add a nice effect. 
I am considering taking out the pogo stellata behind if the wood and add some amania bonsai it will give a better effect. 
I also think that I miss some red in this scape, but I don't have a nice red plant .... 

Regards and thank you for your comments. 
Please continue to criticize it lol 

Zanguli  


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (16 Apr 2015)

It also need a good trim of rotala and of the Eusteralis var Cuba 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## karla (16 Apr 2015)

I see two faces in the pictures. Troll or goblin faces! 
Very nice. But do not like the troll faces.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2015)

Too much Tolkien...


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2015)

I remember this wood - great to see it in the tank!
I really like the shape in the 3rd photo (as it removes that horizontal line) but guess it did not fit the tank as well.

I'm not sure if there is some way to "tilt" the wood so the horizontal becomes more slanted???
I also wondered about the wood placed with that strong horizontal piece "bottom down" ie forming the base.

Adding some Hydrocotyle tripartite & then trailing it to the right & encouraging it to "mound" along a diagonal should obscure that strong right angle of the wood ...


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Apr 2015)

alto said:


> I remember this wood - great to see it in the tank!
> I really like the shape in the 3rd photo (as it removes that horizontal line) but guess it did not fit the tank as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is some way to "tilt" the wood so the horizontal becomes more slanted???
> ...





Hi Alto 

Thanks for your comments. 
Yes there is way of tilting the wood on the left side. But the left side of the wood is the bigger side hope that by tilting it will not enlighten that bigger part lol. 
I'll try something tonight and send the pictures to have your point of view about it. 
Turning up side down the wood was an option at beginning but it would eat all the space and planting would be very reduce so .... 
I get your picture about the hydrocotile but I am a bit tired of this plant lool. I have use it for 6 month in the same tank. 

Regards 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2015)

some plant thoughts
Micranthemum umbrosum - Amano used this a lot in the Nature Aquarium book scapes, I think it's my all time favorite for the color & texture of it's leaf
Hygrophila pinnatifida - will show quite red in high light etc & looks fantastic on wood, with trimming skill & patience (I don't think its the fastest grower) you should be able to obscure that strong line
Hygrophila "Araguaia” - will grow even in rather deep shade (I had it between wood & was surprised how willingly it grew, staying low), it's not well presented in any of the Tropica layouts, instead look at Green Pekoe Pond for some rather nice photos of submerse & emerse growth

I like to see wood in tanks, rather than just wood as a supporting framework for mosses etc & this really is an extraordinary piece, the other 2 pieces are as well & their story makes them all the more intrigueing


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 May 2015)

A quick update with poor pictures sorry !!









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 May 2015)

Hi members,
The past two weeks I was a bit busy with work and other things so I didn't have the time for maintenance! Two weeks without water change and dosing was not consistent some days I dose an other not, some times 3 days without dosing. 
But nothing bad happened. Only very few diatom on the glasses. 

Yesterday I did a water change 80% as usual. A huge trim on the Monte Carlo, this plant is a real weed growing every where and reaching all the part of the tank. 

Since I have planted the alternantera mini it have problem to grow well. It is CO2 related problems but I have changed many time the position of the plant in the tank, after changing I wait at least 3 months to see if the new location is good but no where it is ok. The plant is very dark red and deformed leaves, so it is a co2 issue. 
I suspect the new location (2 months now) to have too much flow for this plant. 
I'll try a new position I a month. 
On the left side I want to add some big Anubias that I can find here in the wild. This part is quite low light due to the big piece of wood and flow is correct but not as the other part of the tank, so anubia will do great there and will also block this impression of empty space in the left side and back side of the wood. 
Il will do that this week coming. 

Regards



Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (5 Aug 2015)

Last pictures
This tank is coming to an end and will be stripped down next month. 
Before changing scape I will do proper pictures of it so I can keep it for my Data. 
I have enjoyed this scape and it has putted me back in aquascaping I was almost to give up before it. 
Sorry for the diffuser I am stupid lol 

























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

